
Mark Zuckerberg's Year of Books: The Full List - SimplyUseless
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mark-zuckerberg/11379640/Mark-Zuckerbergs-Year-of-Books-the-full-list.html
======
bikeshack
"Orwell's Revenge", by Peter Huber was a bit unexpected:

[http://amazon.decenturl.com/1984](http://amazon.decenturl.com/1984)

What it says about Mark Zuckerberg: Is he preparing for a dystopian world?
Quite likely, yes.

